# Pooing on pad .. ok ... peeing on pad ... not so much anymore!?&#3



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey all,

Here's a problem we're having with our 9 month old Jells. 

Perhaps up until a month ago, she was good with using the pad to pee & poo. She might have made 2 mistakes a week.

But now ... while she's 100% good with pooing on the pad, she's 100% not with peeing on the pad. She'll pee in various areas OUTSIDE of the pad area. We have a pad holder and we've tried using it and then not using it but all with the same result .. she's now 100% not using the pad to pee. 

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Aug 19 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819507


> Hey all,
> 
> Here's a problem we're having with our 9 month old Jells.
> 
> ...


Does she circle alot when peeing? She may have decided now she doesn't like peeing where there is poo? My baby dodges the poo and tries to hold the pee until maid service has been performed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you change the pad after each potty? Sassy won't use a soiled pad, she expects a clean pad each time. You could try putting down a second pad in another location. Maybe she would prefer to pee in a place where she doesn't poop.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady won't poop and pee in the same place. You can also try putting another pad down next to the first one so she has plenty of room to circle.

Lady is like Pat's Sassy. I have to change the pad after each use.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 19 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819518


> Lady won't poop and pee in the same place. You can also try putting another pad down next to the first one so she has plenty of room to circle.
> 
> Lady is like Pat's Sassy. I have to change the pad after each use.[/B]


wow ... she was fine up until now ... i wonder if that's it ... man ... this is going to get expensive!

the thing is ... if i put her in the bathroom (where the pad is) and close the door and tell her to pee, she'll use the soiled pad ... it's just when she goes on her own that she's 100% off!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog was NEVER trained if it was having accidents twice a week. Not surprising it hasn't improved on its own. Back to potty training 101, no freedom to go potty on her own - you take her each time and do not let her run around if she hasn't gone.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Aug 19 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819525


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 19 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819518





> Lady won't poop and pee in the same place. You can also try putting another pad down next to the first one so she has plenty of room to circle.
> 
> Lady is like Pat's Sassy. I have to change the pad after each use.[/B]


wow ... she was fine up until now ... i wonder if that's it ... man ... this is going to get expensive!

the thing is ... if i put her in the bathroom (where the pad is) and close the door and tell her to pee, she'll use the soiled pad ... it's just when she goes on her own that she's 100% off!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use washable pads so it's not that expensive. I just do a lot of laundry!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Aug 19 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819525


> wow ... she was fine up until now ... i wonder if that's it ... man ... this is going to get expensive!
> 
> the thing is ... if i put her in the bathroom (where the pad is) and close the door and tell her to pee, she'll use the soiled pad ... it's just when she goes on her own that she's 100% off![/B]


I put Sassy's pad in a potty box (which defines her "potty" area). When she pees on the pad I cut that portion of the pad off and throw away the potty and put the unused part of the pad back in the box.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 19 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819541


> Your dog was NEVER trained if it was having accidents twice a week. Not surprising it hasn't improved on its own. Back to potty training 101, no freedom to go potty on her own - you take her each time and do not let her run around if she hasn't gone.[/B]


JMM ... you're undoubtedly right.

i've reread your sticky thread again ... http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41514 ... is there anything else you woudl suggest? our pup is now 9 months old ...

thanks!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I've found out that Bisou does not like peeing and pooing on the same pad either, and likes a clean one at all times. I've put 2 pads out for her. She also doesn't like anyone to be in the same room when she's doing her business. I change the pads about 3 times a day. 

But I'm also going to get a little box outline of wood or PVC piping made (I read on this forum about someone making this) to hold the pads, so she can't "walk it off" (she she does too). I do have trays, but she just steps over those. 

She went in another room about twice and followed the advice given here, and thus she's not allowed free roaming anymore.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just treat your pup like a brand new baby in the house. No freedom without careful supervision. With a good routine, she'll catch on very quickly.


----------

